# Discussions Related to Python Here



## abhijangda (Apr 11, 2011)

There are threads 
Java Queries Here..

Post ur C/C++ Programs Here

C/C++ Beginner's Guide and Post Basic Questions Here

But no one like these related to Python, so I thought of creating a similar thread like those above.

So post your Python related queries, your Python Programs and here you will find some basic knowledge about Python also.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Python (Python Programming Language &ndash; Official Website) is an interpreted, general-purpose high-level programming language whose design philosophy emphasizes code readability.Python aims to combine "remarkable power with very clear syntax", and its standard library is large and comprehensive. Its use of indentation for block delimiters is unique among popular programming languages. It was designed by Guido van Rossum.
> 
> Python supports multiple programming paradigms, primarily but not limited to object-oriented, imperative and, to a lesser extent, functional programming styles. It features a fully dynamic type system and automatic memory management, similar to that of Scheme, Ruby, Perl, and Tcl. Like other dynamic languages, Python is often used as a scripting language, but is also used in a wide range of non-scripting contexts. Python is a cross-platform language available for Windows, Linux and Mac. In Linux, Python is primarily used for creating GUI programs and as scripting language. Fedora's installer Anaconda, its package installer yum, Package Kit, gedit and many other softwares have been written in Python.
> (All this through wikipedia(Python (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).



You can download Python from its official website, current stable version is 3.2.

IDE available for Python are IDLE, Eric, Eclipse and many others. 

Python tutorials
The best one is Python's own tutorial.
docs.python.org

Others are
Python Tutorial
The Python tutorial

Just google and you will find many others. 

Here's how to run a Hello World program in Python. 

First Python must be installed in the system. In Linux (most distros) and Mac OS X, it's preinstalled while in Windows, it's recommended to use Activestate's ActivePython. Download it here.

First open your favourite text editor (text editor like Notepad, gedit etc. not MS Word etc.). Then paste the following code.


```
print "Hello World"
```

Save it as *.py* file. 

In Windows, open command prompt go to the path where Python is installed. then type

```
python <your .py file path>
```

In Linux, just open terminal and enter


```
python <your .py file path>
```

You will get output as


```
Hello world
```

For 2010, Python was TOIBE's Programming Language of the Year. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## nims11 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Discussions Related To Python Here..*

i want to learn python after few months in addition to my current knowledge of C,C++. will it be useful?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Discussions Related To Python Here..*



nims11 said:


> i want to learn python after few months in addition to my current knowledge of C,C++. will it be useful?



A BIG Yes. 
This eBook will get you started - Python - Notes

Dive into Python is another (not exactly for beginners) but excellent guide
*diveintopython.org/
*diveintopython3.org/

@abhijangda Can you exand the OP, with a bit of guide to how to run Python code in Windows and Linux and a basic Hello World Program demonstrating Python code? That would make this thread more useful.


----------



## amitash (Apr 11, 2011)

IMO best place to learn python:

Software Carpentry » Python

Watch the videos and you'll be up and running in no time..

Also I recommend using linux for python.. I use ubuntu.. Heres a guide i wrote to install and get it running with eclipse ide:

*collegeclassroom.org/?page_id=19


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Discussions Related To Python Here..*



nims11 said:


> i want to learn python after few months in addition to my current knowledge of C,C++. will it be useful?



Yes, why not you can. But I will advice you to learn Python first and then C/C++.

Here is a program named Athena written in Python by me.
It is an IDE for C/C++/C#. Although it still lacks many features. 
It is for Linux users only, however Windows users can also use it but compiling will not work.
It uses PyQt4 as widget toolkit. 

You can download source code from 
texteditor9.7.zip - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

Linux binary file can be downloaded from 
texteditorlinuxbinary.zip - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

Report any bug to me.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 11, 2011)

I would recommend this book.
Learn Python The Hard Way: Learn Python The Hard Way

Though it says, learn by *hard* way, he actually means, by practicing. Nice book anyways.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

@OP: I took the liberty of some reorganizing and adding BBCode markup in your OP. I hope you don't mind. 
BTW This thread seems to target Python 2.x, surely time for encouraging Python 3.x now? I think there should be some guidance into both branches, their differences, etc. in the OP. It would be appreciated if that's looked after, lemme check what I can do.


----------

